# What Programming do you have & How much do you spend ?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Dish,Direct,Cable.
How much are you spending ? Does anyone pay annual?

AT 150 (I like 9 promo) $21.99
Locals 5.99
additional Rec. 4.99
Dish Entertainment Magazine 3.95
_______________________________________
Total $36.92  

After 1 year $55.92


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Okay...since I have cable. Here's what I get:

(2) WIPB-49 (PBS)
(3)Local Advertising
(4)WTTV-4 (WB)
(5)PAX
(6)WRTV-6 (ABC)
(8) WISH-8 (CBS)
(9)WHMB-40 (LeSea)
(10) WNDY-23 (UPN)
(11) WXIN-59 (FOX)
(12) WTHR-13 (NBC)
(13) RADAR (WISH)
(14) C-SPAN
(15)C-SPAN 2
(16) QVC
(17) Trinity Broadcasting
(18) WTHR Sky Trak Radar
(19) Home Shopping Network
(20) WFYI-20 (PBS)
(22) WGN-9
(23) TV Guide Channel
(24) USA
(25) The Weather Channel
(26) ESPN
(27) ESPN2
(28) Discovery
(29) Lifetime
(30) Animal Planet
(31) MTV
(32) BET
(33) VH-1
(34) CNN
(35) CNNHLN
(36) CNBC
(37) Nick
(38) The Disney Channel
(39) A&E
(40) History
(41) WTBS
(42) TNT
(43) AMC
(44) ABC Family Channel
(45) Cartoon Network
(46) Food Network
(47) Learning Channel
(48) Home and Garden
(49) E!
(50) Comedy Central
(51) MSNBC
(52) Fox News Channel
(53) Fox Sports Midwest
(54) FX
(55) Bravo
(56) Speed
(57) TNN
(58) TV Land
(59) CMT
(60) EWTN
(61) Travel Channel
(62) Sci-Fi
(100-103) Insight INDEMAND
(207) IFC
(208) Lifetime Movie Network
(209) WE
(210) TCM
(211) Sundance Channel
(225) CNNFN
(226) CNBC World
(227) Bloomberg
(228) ESPN Classics
(229) ESPN News
(230) Fox Sports World
(231) Golf Channel
(232) Outdoor Life
(233) Inspirational Life
(234) TechTV
(235) Game Show Network
(236) Nick Games and Sports
(237) Discovery Civilization
(238) E! Style
(240) MTV 2
(250) Discovery Kids
(251) Discovery Home and Leisure
(252) Discovery Science
(253) Discovery Wings
(254) Nick West
(255) Noggin
(256) Toon Disney
(257) Discovery Health
(258) Ovation
(259) DIY
(260) History International
(261) Biography
(262) BBC Americas
(263) Court TV
(300) HBO
(301) HBO Plus
(302) HBO Signature
(303) HBO Family
(304) HBO Comedy
(305) HBO Zone
(306) HBO Latino
(400-408 INDEMAND PPV)
(500-537--DMX)

What will be my cost per month for all this? $88.06. This price is almost the same I paid for DirecTV (excluding the sports subscriptions I paid for in the past: NFLST, NBALP, MLBEI, and NHLCI). Three of the packages will be available to me next year (the lone unavailable one will be NFLST).


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Okay, this has been brought up before but it's been awhile so here goes:

AT 50
Locals + Superstations
HBO (For HBOHD)
Showtime (For Showtime HD)

About $80 a month. I used to subscribe to the everything package but realized I never watched many of the channels and narrowed it down. The only channel I really miss is techTV.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2002)

Forgot to add these channels that come in the Insight Movie Pack:

(200) Encore
(201) Encore Action
(202) Encore Love Stories
(203) Encore Mysteries
(204) Encore True Stories
(205) Encore Westerns
(206) WAM!

(Insight does not group the Encore channels as Premium channels, so they are put in a separate Movie pack)

I do not get the SkinMax, Showtime, and the Starz packages. Here's what Insight offers of those packages:

SkinMax (aka CineMax):

(315) CineMax
(316) MoreMax
(317) Action Max
(318) Thriller Max

Showtime/TMC:

(325) Showtime
(326) Showtime 2
(327) Showtime 3
(328) Showtime Extreme
(329) Showtime Beyond
(330) The Movie Channel
(331) The Movie Channel 2
(332) Flix

Starz!

(345) Starz!
(346) Black Starz!
(347) Starz! Cinema
(348) Starz! Family
(349) Starz! Theater


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Here's mine:

AT100
Locals + Superstations
HBO package
Showtime package
2 add'l receiver fees (I have 3 in service)
$1.99/mo warrentee

Mine is somewhere around $80 as well...


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

AT 150- $40.99
Supers- $4.99
2nd IRD- $4.99
______________
Total- $50.97

used to be $33.98 when we had AT100 (back when it was $28.99) and the second reciever fee, but then we added the supers and a few months after AT150 was introduced we upgraded to that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

I'm on a Digital Home Plan, so here goes...

AT150
Sacramento Locals
Superstations
One 501 receiver, two 301 receivers
$71 per month


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

This was how much I spent with Pegasus ("I hate those guys. I really hate those guys"--Eric Cartman  ). This is just for comparison purposes only since I am with cable now:

Total Choice Plus--with HBO and locals---------$56.99

Sports Pack------------------------------------$10.00

Monthly Receiver Charge------------------------$ 9.98

DirecTV The Guide------------------------------$ 9.99

(Guide Subscription Payments End 5/02)

Taxes------------------------------------------$ 7.00

(Average) _____________

$ 89.96

Note: I was a Pegasus subscriber until two days ago. If you are a regular DirecTV sub, be happy and pat yourself on the back. Why? You paid three bucks less per month than a Pegasus subscriber because you are not living in a NRTC area. Doncha feel better already?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Also, I need to note that I was a sports package sub nut. I subbed to the NFL Sunday Ticket, NBA League Pass, NHL Center Ice, and also MLB Extra Innings. You can imagine how much money I am saving now just because I am back with cable and also not paying for the packages right now. So, instead of paying less for cable by a few bucks, I am now saving roughly around forty bucks a month or more due to I am not subbing to the sports packages. My biggest bill from Pegasus was on November, 2001 for $192.00 for paying for the Total Choice; HBO; Locals; Family Pack; NBA League Pass; and the NHL Center Ice.

Next time you look at your bill and see how low your bill is, you can feel relief that you didn't have a Brian Rector moment.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Hey Mark H. That's my home town. How are things in good old Sacto?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Uh, let see here....

The Kings are still the best team in the NBA, three games ahead of the Lakers, and still only one loss at home.

Soltys committed suicide in his jail cell last week. Ironically, he was captured less than one mile away from my home.

And, of course, the usual mess at the capital.

In other words, nothing much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

That's great that the Kings are doing well. It would be nice if they went all the way this year.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Here is what I have:

Total Choice Plus w/locals. . . $39.99
UltiamteTV Service (2 receivers) . . $9.95
Add'l Receiver . . $4.99
Add'l Reciever . . $4.99

Total . . $59.92

With the recent realignment of DirecTV services, I actually went from $62.92 to $59.92, so I actually came out ahead. 

Karl


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

Lets see here....

Dish Network

Americas Everything Pack - $72.95
4 receivers $14.97
Superstations $ 4.96
EXTENDED WARRANTY $ 1.99
Total to Dish per Month $94.94

DirecTV

DirecTV Limited & Music Choice $11.60 a month.

ExpressVu

I dont have the details in front of me, but I beleive I pay somewhere arounf $17 a month (which equals about $25 a month Canadian)

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2002)

AT150 - $39.99
KTLA - $1.50
______________
total - $41.49


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2002)

C/Ku:
Whatever's free for sports/networks programs = $0.00 

DirecTV: 
Sports Pack = $10.00
6 extra receivers = $ 4.99 X 6 = $29.94 
Local Networks/WABC = $ 7.16

$ 47.10 + EI package shortly 

Dish:
Supers/Local Networks soon to be starting on Dish during baseball season on one receiver.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

AT150 40.99
Sports 4.99
HBO 13.99
xtra Receiver 4.99
supers & Minn 7.99
Salt Lake 4.99

Around $80.00 with tax


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2002)

AEP
ATL locals
2 xtra recievers


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2002)

My DirecTV subscription, as of March 4, 2002:

A. Total Choice Plus (with locals), $39.99
B. HBO, $12.00
C. Cinemax, $10.00
D. Playboy TV, $15.99 (if memory of price serves me correctly)


Total per month: $77.98. (I admit the price is steep!)

This is just one TV. And I should say that I alter my subscriptions from time to time. For example, sometimes I have Playboy, sometimes Showtime, and sometimes Starz! and Encore channels. And sometimes I do without any of those four.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Scott, 

Just curious as to what you enjoy watching on Expressvu. It seems many are posting $80 a month for T.V. If it sounds " a little steep" you can imagine what Canadians are thinking, like... $80 U.S. = $125 CAN . Attention any one living in the following areas: Seattle, Spokane, Boston, Buffalo and Detroit....you may want to look into getting a Canadian system.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

Why get a Canadian system? I am a part of the Detroit DMA and am happy with DirecTV -- now that it has all Discovery channels and everything in the A&E/History dynasty -- and I'm not quite following what you're saying. Can you expand a bit further? (I'm the type who wants every channel out there. Is that possible with a Canadian system? I don't believe so.)


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

Browse www.expressvu.com ;
have a look at their menu and lineup.

You might find that a couple of channels
that are important to you are missing.

In my case, I'm a little leery because
ExpressVu doesn't carry TCM and AMC,
although it is possible that similar
content might be found on other channels.

HGTV Canada appears to be lacking a couple
of favorite programs.

Oh yeah, WWOR does not appear to be available
on ExpressVu.

Other than that, it looks like all of our
favorite content and more is available on
ExpressVu.

The exchange rate is very favorable right now,
so your US dollar buys more programming, even
with GST and broker's fee added.

If you have no interest in Canadian locals,
Boston and Seattle local network stations,
Canadian and British programming, French-
language programming, hockey, and/or more
first-run movies for less, then ExpressVu
might not be the right choice for you.

If you want absolutely everything that's out there,
then clearly you will need at least one big C/Ku dish,
plus at least one 90 cm multi-feed dish for DBS, plus
about a dozen or so different receivers/IRDs, plus
programming brokers for each country of origin.

For now, I'm planning to settle for just three or
four pizza dishes, and two or three kinds of receivers.

We feel like the US cable channels are getting a little
stale for us, and we'd like to make a refreshing change,
at least for a while.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Here's what I get (as of March 28, 2002):

America's Everything Pack
New York City locals
Superstations
Extra reciever fee

It all comes out to around $86 I believe.


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

Directv:

Total Choice Plus 36.99
-Extra Innings
-Sunday Ticket
-Center Ice

Dish Network:

Superstation+Access 9.99

Expressvu:

Locals+Sports 14.50 +/-
(Sports includes WGN Chicago feed) :hi:


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk my fellow Ohioian. :hi:


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

Thanks John.


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

AT 150
Supers
NETS EAST & WEST
LOCALS

$68.00 :blush:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I just rechecked my Dish bill last night...I'm at $74.50 a month for AT100, Supers, HBO the Works, Showtime Unlimited, Locals, 3 receiver fees.


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> *
> Okay, this has been brought up before but it's been awhile so here goes:
> 
> ...


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

C band for whatever's free

AT50 
Portland Locals and Supers 
Showtime 
About $44


----------



## Bhupen (Apr 15, 2002)

*DIRECTV*:
Total Choice Plus w/locals(NY) - $39.99
DirecTV with TiVo service - LIFETIME

*DISH*: 
SET INDIA/ZEE TV - $24.99 
Additional Receiver Fee - $4.99 
Access Fee - $5
NYC Locals - $5.99
--------
Dish Total - $40.97

Replay TV Recorder Fee: No Fee.
Satellite TV total: $80.97

Although about 1/2 goes to DirecTV, 1/2 goes to Dish, Dish makes more profit on the services I take. International programming cost on Dish - marked up high!, additional receiver & access fees - almost pure profit. I've been lobbying DirecTV to carry some international programming but instead they are opting to do more local channels. (A money loser). If Dish continues to gain more subscribers than DirecTV, even though DirecTV carries more local markets & has the Blockbuster promotion & better PVRs, I hope DirecTV realizes it was a mistake doing 10 more markets on 119. Space could have been used for HDTV, more niches and internationals that gain customers and are profitable, and dont require $500 million spotbeam satellites to be launched. SET INDIA isnt exclusive to Dish just Dish is only one carrying it by choice. I've also been lobbying Dish to stop airing CREDIT CARD AUTOPAY Commercials. In a 1/2 hour program on SET INDIA, Dish will insert average of SIX commercials, 3 CREDIT CARD AUTOPAY, 3 Win a Dream vacation: Sweepstakes

And these commercials are terrible. DirecTV subs afraid of merger be afraid a Echostar company producing annoying commercials and inserting them doing your favorite shows. And did I forget to say, these are very poorly produced commercials. Annoying lady with annoying accent, with powerpoint like commercial. Plus the sound of the commercials is twice as loud as the show, the lady is screaming and rambling in a British accent twice as fast as normal(mispronouncing the names of Indian films), I have to reduce the volume everytime a Dish annoying insert commercial comes on. They are so bad, they are funny.

I'm considering getting D.C. locals on Dish instead of New York, since I have NY already on DirecTV. D.C. locals include WNVC and WNVT that have some Asian programming. I need the networks on all receivers though, thats most important. Smaller markets, I'm fine with DirecTV carrying more markets, but if thats ALL they are going to do with 119 space, thats too bad.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I have DISH programming:

AT150 + NY locals + one extra receiver.

Comes to $51.97 per month.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

AT 150 40.99

PBS 1.00

2nd rcvr 4.99

WI tax 2.35

total 49.33

Still under $50


----------



## boyddr (Apr 22, 2002)

AT150 40.99
Add'l Recvr 4.99
Multisport 4.99
CBS (NYC) 1.50
Supers 4.99

Basic Cable lifeline (for locals) 8.95
(My DMA has Fox, ABC and NBC affiliates, but I qualify for CBS as a distant through Dish because the CBS affiliate is 65 miles away.)

A 36 inch dish pointing at Telstar 5 for the free Turkish and Iranian programming. $0.00

I thought I was bad with three different systems, but see that I fit right in here. This forum also seems awfully Dish heavy...

Bhupen - Since when can you get the DC locals on Dish? I just moved up here to western NY state a year ago from the Baltimore-Washington area, and would love to get locals from there. But, I was under the impression one could only get distant locals from NY, LA, Denver, Dallas, Atlanta, and Chicago.


----------



## Lyle_JP (Apr 22, 2002)

AT100 - $31.99
HBO+Starz - $22.99
SF Locals - $5.99
KTLA - $1.50
1 Extra Receiver - $5.00

Total: $67.47 every month

-Lyle J.P.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Cable - free (thrown in with my rent, the only way I'd have cable is free :lol: ) = $0

Dish Network - AT100 ("I Like 9" until August) = $9

Directv - Total Choice ($10 monthly discount thru June), Family Pack, locals, NY & LA distants with waivers since '96, TiVo service, 2 extra tuners (1 DTiVo, 1 regular receiver in bedroom) = $57.59 ($64.60 starting July 1) 

I will have to evaluate my options when my contract with E* expires, but since my DirecTiVos are like part of the family, I guess I won't spend TOO much time thinking about it


----------



## roysbug (Apr 23, 2002)

Dish - Americas everything
Denver locals
Superstations
Rent system 2 receivers

$92.00


----------



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

DirecTV
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
HBO/STARZ!/SHOW/CINEMAX
TiVo Service Monthly
4 additional receivers

usually about $110/mth


Time Warner Cable

Cable (all basic non-digital channels) & Cable Modem

usually right around $65.00/mth


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Comcast Digital Cable here.

for 6 months, DigiCable, HBO, Showtime $42.00
then for 10 more months, same package $54.00
after that... I believe it's $80.00

Dish buyback program $25/month for 16 months, plus got in on last day of reduced price for premiums, HBO $7.95 for 6 months, Starz $5 for 6 months, Cinemax $4.95 for 6 months, Showtime FREE for 6 months. Took all for one month, dropped Starz & Cinemax because I never watched'em...


----------



## ToddHealy (Apr 24, 2002)

DirecTV

Based upon my last bill:
Total Choice Plus w/ locals 39.99
HBO, Starz, Showtime, Cinemax 39.00
TiVo service 9.95
mirroring for 2nd Receiver 
(both are DirecTiVos) 4.99
tax 5.04
total 98.97


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

My latest programing update:
AT150 - $40.99
Supers -$4.99
Atlanta CBS and NBC - $3.00
Denver CBS and NBC - $3.00
PBS National -$1.00
Extra rcvr mirror fee $4.99
Total - $58.97
Total + TN Sales Tax = $63.98


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Had AEP
Dropped it to:
AT 150
Portland Locals
HBO
Extra receiver (6000, 501)
Extended Warranty

About $67/month.

Basic AT&T Cable - $9.95/month (for the wife)


----------

